
DoorDash Ordered into Individual Arbitration with 5k Workers - Avshalom
https://news.bloomberglaw.com/daily-labor-report/doordash-ordered-into-individual-arbitration-with-5-000-workers?context=search&index=0
======
Avshalom
Key quote: CONCLUSION For decades, the employer-side bar and their employer
clients have forced arbitration clauses upon workers, thus taking away their
right to go to court, and forced class-action waivers upon them too, thus
taking away their ability to join collectively to vindicate common rights. The
employer-side bar has succeeded in the United States Supreme Court to sustain
such provisions. The irony, in this case, is that the workers wish to enforce
the very provisions forced on them by seeking, even if by the thousands,
individual arbitrations, the remnant of procedural rights left to them. The
employer here, DoorDash,faced with having to actually honor its side of the
bargain, now blanches at the cost of the filing fees it agreed to pay in the
arbitration clause. No doubt, DoorDash never expected that so many would
actually seek arbitration. Instead, in irony upon irony, DoorDash now wishes
to resort to a class-wide lawsuit, the very device it denied to the workers,
to avoid its duty to arbitrate. This hypocrisy will not be blessed, at least
by this order.

